# Grandios oder Flop? Die ersten Stimmen zu Top Gun: Maverick



## AndreLinken (19. Mai 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Grandios oder Flop? Die ersten Stimmen zu Top Gun: Maverick* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Grandios oder Flop? Die ersten Stimmen zu Top Gun: Maverick*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## EddWald (22. Mai 2022)

Gibt keine bessere Rolle von Tom Cruise als "Les Grossman". Der Part hat den ganzen Film "Tropic Thunder " vor der Mülltonne bewart. Achja, Meverick...Tom Cruise hat sehr gute Filme gespielt und teilweise auch produziert. War lange in meiner Liste der gerne gesehensten Schauspieler. Allerdings mag ich ihn nur, wenn  er den Antihelden gibt und nicht einen dieser prolligen Alleskönner Helden, dafür bevorzuge ich andere Charakter. Alles in allem hat er meinen persöhnlich ganzen Respekt als Hollywood Star. Aber Top Gun gehört mMn nicht dazu. Diese prollige 80er Jahre Schiene war mir damals wie heute zuviel für mich meinen Geschmack. Aus dem Grund werd ich sicher voreingenommen in den Film gehen. Und naja, Die Kunst des Fluges bzw die Technik der Luftfahrt hat micht nie wirklich sehr tangiert. Und wenn, schau ich ne Doku dazu. Also ich guck den FIlm , aber ich bin mir fast sicher, ich geh als Filmveteran maximal mit mittelmäßigen Eindrücken wieder da raus. Bin der Meinung Cruise sollte sich endlich zur Ruhe setzen, wenn er auch noch so gut aussieht für sein Alter.


----------



## Loosa (22. Mai 2022)

Wenn Cruise mitspielt muss mich ein Film schon sehr, sehr interessieren. Die Knalltüte vermeide ich so gut möglich (Edge of Tomorrow gucke ich trotzdem immer mal wieder ).

Top Gun war damals natürlich supercool. Hmm, vielleicht mal im Stream.


----------



## EddWald (22. Mai 2022)

Oaach, den als Knalltüte zu bezeichnen hat er nicht verdient.  Ich könnte auf Anhieb mindestens 5 oder mehr gute Filme mit ihn aufzählen. Angefangen mit Outsiders oder Oliver Stones Geboren am 4. Juli, Die Farbe des Geldes, EIne Frage der Ehre, Die Firma, MI 1, Inerview mit einem Vampir, Eyes wide shut, From Lions and Lambs und noch ein paar mehr. Und ja...ich bin ein Fan von "In einem Fernen Land" xD, das ist gute Unterhaltung auf hohen Niveau. Der Film hat Humor, genug Manpower, Romantik und auch etwas authentische Geschichte sehr gut dosiert, das nicht nur Lieschen Blumenkind den als guten Film bezeichnen kann.
Privat geh ich da aber sicher eher in die selbe Richtung. Seine Live Auftritte oder Interviews sind  teils Fremdschämen pur. Aber wie die Leute privat sind interessiert mich eher weniger, vor allem wenn man vorranngig die deutsche Syncro bei Filmen nutzt.


----------



## Loosa (22. Mai 2022)

Versuche religiöse Fanatiker zu vermeiden.


----------



## EddWald (22. Mai 2022)

Dachte ich mir schon das du darauf abzielst. OK. Jeder wie er meint


----------



## Frullo (23. Mai 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> (Edge of Tomorrow gucke ich trotzdem immer mal wieder ).



Das liegt (für mich) nicht zuletzt daran, dass er andauernd draufgeht


----------

